
Decentralization ≠ Disintermediation - imrapsmvp
https://medium.com/liquality/decentralization-disintermediation-208000413b82
======
sharemywin
This got me thinking about marketplaces and fair marketplaces.

A marketplace is just a standard set of contracts,rules, protocols between
multiple groups(like buyers and sellers)

A fair marketplaces is a standard set of contracts where everyone in each
group has the same set of rules, contracts, protocols.

For instance Amazon having access to other sellers data while all sellers
don't, would make it not a fair marketplace.

~~~
sharemywin
you could add transparent if all the historical data is available.

you could open if just about anyone is able to join.

